# Machrihanish trip 2013



## thecraw (Oct 6, 2012)

Just an update with regards to the GM Machrihanish trip. I have unfortunately missed the boat with this and the Dunes is now full all of March and April. It appears that a course not worthy of top 100 status is still attracting the visitors! (only joking Jezz - couldn't resist!) I still propose to hold this trip however it may be into May or June before it happens. I appreciate that people will have monthly medals and club competitions by then so its up to yourself if your still interested in playing or not at that time of the year.

On the plus side the courses should be better and the greens better by that time of year as the growth will be back. It also means that you'll not be rushed to get 36 holes in. 

I hope to get the exact same deal as last year financially but I'll update everything when I have confirmed dates. If your interested please add your name to the thread. The accommodation and courses are superb as is the breakfast which is absolutely champion!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 6, 2012)

Well get yourself and some of your Scottish buddies down to Formby/Royal Liverpool in March then. Only one day off work also.

Would be glad to meet some of you guys, even Dodger.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi Craw,

Been to Machrihanish many times (surfing) but haven't managed to golf there yet. Would be keen to come along, dates permitting, as long as you guys don't think I'd cramp your style!

Cheers!


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 6, 2012)

If you are having it later in the year i may stick my name down, as i wold prefer to try both courses again in summer conditions.
might be able to swing a few days either side to play Western Gailes and dundonald.


----------



## happyhacker (Oct 6, 2012)

I'd love to play the course so stick me in as a provisional (depending on the dates).


----------



## Val (Oct 6, 2012)

Count me in for definate, shame on Machrihanish for not blocking out dates out. Being later Crawford is I'd be surprised if they do the same deal green fee wise, that said some of us have a freebie via bunkered


----------



## DelB (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm deffo up for this no matter when it's arranged for. The best annual golf jolly, bar none! :thup:


----------



## thecraw (Oct 6, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Count me in for definate, shame on Machrihanish for not blocking out dates out. Being later Crawford is I'd be surprised if they do the same deal green fee wise, that said some of us have a freebie via bunkered 

Click to expand...

I hope we'll get the same deal. Trust me!


----------



## thecraw (Oct 6, 2012)

happyhacker said:



			I'd love to play the course so stick me in as a provisional (depending on the dates).
		
Click to expand...

No problem however if its over subscribed I'll have to give preference to the guys who have faithfully made the trip the last three years. 

C.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 6, 2012)

Count me in if space permits my good man.:thup:


----------



## Grumps (Oct 6, 2012)

Date permitting ill throw my name in too


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 6, 2012)

Good work Crawford, count me in.


----------



## Val (Oct 6, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I hope we'll get the same deal. Trust me!
		
Click to expand...

Good man, deal of all deals that one. :thup:


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 6, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Good man, deal of all deals that one. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Put me and mate down for this.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 6, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Put me and mate down for this.
		
Click to expand...


A *Stirling* decision!!!!


:rofl:


----------



## fat-tiger (Oct 7, 2012)

have to check your dates 1st craw before i can say if im a yes or no,


----------



## Val (Oct 7, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Put me and mate down for this.
		
Click to expand...

An overnighter and not just 1 night? 

Wow the HDID mob would have a field day knowing this :rofl:


----------



## 2blue (Oct 7, 2012)

Valentino said:



			An overnighter and not just 1 night? 

Wow the HDID mob would have a field day knowing this :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah....  must have cut thro the tag


----------



## Val (Oct 7, 2012)

2blue said:



			Yeah....  must have cut thro the tag

Click to expand...

You coming back next year Dave?


----------



## gjbike (Oct 7, 2012)

Depending on dates I could be up for this as there was no Goswick this year, that's if people south of the border are welcome.


----------



## Val (Oct 7, 2012)

All welcome if space, a few English lads were there last year


----------



## fat-tiger (Oct 7, 2012)

yep great trip great courses and a got set of lads, just the drive that is abit off putting,


----------



## Andy (Oct 7, 2012)

Snib Jnr & Snr please Crawford.


----------



## 2blue (Oct 7, 2012)

gjbike said:



			Depending on dates I could be up for this as there was no Goswick this year, that's if people south of the border are welcome.
		
Click to expand...

Can say that Sasernacks were made very welcome....  There was even a guy from Kent....  Difficult to understand I must say
Great value trip if Craw gets same deal.
Tino...  Fraid won't make it this year as lots more places to visit.... Chris is starting his repeats by look of it.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 7, 2012)

2blue said:



			Can say that Sasernacks were made very welcome....  There was even a guy from Kent....  Difficult to understand I must say
Great value trip if Craw gets same deal.
Tino...  Fraid won't make it this year as lots more places to visit.... Chris is starting his repeats by look of it.
		
Click to expand...


Thank God, I'm still scarred from seeing your meat and veg swinging about while making me a cuppa on the Saturday morning.

Between that and fat-tiger inserting a finger into his rectum in my presence you guys are lucky I'm running another trip. 


:rofl:



I'm gonna miss the tortoise, c'mon Dave won't be the same without you.

:cheers:


----------



## 2blue (Oct 7, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Thank God, I'm still scarred from seeing your meat and veg swinging about while making me a cuppa on the Saturday morning.

Between that and fat-tiger inserting a finger into his rectum in my presence you guys are lucky I'm running another trip.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:
I'm gonna miss the tortoise, c'mon Dave won't be the same without you.
Nay lad.....   New battery means I'm burning up courses all over the land :swing:
Hope you get to catch up with Chris's new habits :ears:  Good luck
:cheers:


----------



## fat-tiger (Oct 7, 2012)

i was suffering with chubb rub, 

if bomber is stopping out overnight i might have to see it , im sure he turns into a pumpkin after 12 pm


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 7, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			i was suffering with chubb rub, 

if bomber is stopping out overnight i might have to see it , im sure he turns into a pumpkin after 12 pm
		
Click to expand...


I should be okay as long as there is a nurse there to give me my pills.

Last time I was there I felt at home with the rest of the windae lickers :rofl:


----------



## thecraw (Oct 7, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			I should be okay as long as there is a nurse there to give me my pills.

Last time I was there I felt at home with the rest of the windae lickers :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Even Davie???


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 7, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Even Davie???
		
Click to expand...


Who is Davie.


----------



## SammmeBee (Oct 10, 2012)

I think you'll find I talk proper English you know!  It's only round the corner for me....I'm in.....


----------

